# When to Fertilize Tomato Plants



## jack72 (Jun 22, 2012)

I USE THE EARTH BOX FOR GROWING TOMATO'S. PRODUCTION IS SLOWING DOWN. SHOULD I FERTILIZE ?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jack - It may not hurt to add a little fertilizer to your plants. You can also add worm castings or compost. 

So, to answer your question - yes. You can fertilize them. Good luck!


----------



## Jamie1 (May 31, 2011)

I am growing tomatoes in two pots (1) Stupice and (2) Tumbling Tom. They were transported to the pots 2 weeks ago (from seedlings) and are starting to grow and blossom's are forming. As far as fertilizing, I have tomato tone AND fish emulsion fertilizer - which is better to use? How much should I use for 6 gallon containers? I am also growing some hot peppers in another container (2 different varieties) - How much fertilizer and what kind? Thank you!


----------



## hjsher1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello...I wrote you a previous & separate email asking you about using chlorinated Tap water to water tomato plants after using Tomato Tone...The Espoma Co. told me "no problem"... They said it wouldn't kill the microbes, etc... Hope you got my previous email about this & will respond to my questions.... Thanks..... H. Sher


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello H.,

Thank you for the very interesting comment! I appreciate you contacting Espoma and getting their advice on using tap water with their fertilizer. It's good to know what the manufacturer advises when using their product. 

Yes, I received your email and will be answering it soon!


----------



## greg3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello,my tom. plants are starting to produce , but my plants don't have a dark green color. I planted in straw bales . Is it time to put fish emulsion down or leave them alone. Thanks ,Greg


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Greg - Sure, you can use fish emulsion at any time. I have a plant planted in a container that began to turn yellow and was a pale green. I watered it with diluted fish emulsion once a day for 10 days and it turn a very deep green and produce three more clusters of blooms. It's really some good stuff!


----------



## sandy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi I just want to know about planting in a straw bale...why would I want to do that & how?
Thanks, I appreciate your helpful ideas for using 2 liter bottles to water tomatoes.


----------



## Allen (Jul 14, 2013)

Getting ready to plant a late garden due to seller. My first row will be tomatos and the row will be 100 ft long. I plan on trans planting my plants that I started today into this area as soon as I take possession of the property in August anything I should do special to make this late crop happen??


----------

